# Automated shot timer DIY



## Aleks_T (Jan 3, 2019)

So, I had a friend help me over the weekend in making an automated shot timer.

Basically it's an arduino controller that uses a hal-sensor to measure the on/off of the solenoid and then starts counting up.

Once the solenoid is shut off, it stops and holds the time until next shot (unless you cycle the power)

Here's a short video on the prototype we're working on.



http://imgur.com/rMH7bUw


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Well made, you can add more features to this project in the future.


----------



## Aleks_T (Jan 3, 2019)

Yes! The second part is adding a machine control functionality..ergo, set the time, and the brewing stops after that set time.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Doing this is pretty simple, and cheap - I posted about it a few years ago. Your methods looks like fun and well done for doing it, but it's using technology for the sake of it - and it could be much simpler.

My version uses a cheap timer module, and times the duration of the shot and also stops the shot at a pre-defined time if you want (if you don't want, then set the timer to 99.9s).

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21171-Automatic-shot-timer-project


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

These cloned modules are cheap as well.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Love it already, as long as it is manageable to install where it belongs 

how do you intend to wire it in? Just replacing the brew switch?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Actually there is a light turn off delay unit available on ebay that might work out. eg

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AC-220V-Adjustable-Timer-Delay-Switch-Turn-Off-Time-Relay-Module-PLC-HighQ/152850135657?hash=item239693fa69:m:mNP1GxRKfY3p1h5YA0jRNsw

Not so much fun though and performance would need checking but actually the sort of timing circuits they probably use can be surprisingly accurate..

John

-


----------



## Aleks_T (Jan 3, 2019)

Hasi said:


> Love it already, as long as it is manageable to install where it belongs
> 
> how do you intend to wire it in? Just replacing the brew switch?


That's the sweet part..no modification needed in the machine. You glue the hal-sensor on the solenoid with some double sided tape or whatever, and as soon as you switch the brewing on, it starts to count =) A hal-sensor triggers on magnetism.

So you run a wire down to the solenoid, plug in the power (right now it's usb-powered but will be optimised to use batteries down the line) and you're done.


----------



## Aleks_T (Jan 3, 2019)

I'll be using a small touchscreen where you can set the brew time directly and then the arduino times everything.



ajohn said:


> Actually there is a light turn off delay unit available on ebay that might work out. eg
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AC-220V-Adjustable-Timer-Delay-Switch-Turn-Off-Time-Relay-Module-PLC-HighQ/152850135657?hash=item239693fa69:m:mNP1GxRKfY3p1h5YA0jRNsw
> 
> ...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds crazy complicated; just use my mod above - spend about £13 and change a few wires.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Not sure if you're aware but there is a product on the market that does this...

its called a luminaire automatic shot timer... Expensive but very neat & tidy


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

or Dotshot by ACE - but compared to an Arduino they're all too expensive! Therefore I'm following with excitement - keep going!


----------



## Aleks_T (Jan 3, 2019)

If I cared about it being complicated, I wouldn't have done it now would I? This is a fun project, made because I enjoy doing it..not because I care if it's complicated or not. And yes, I'm well aware of the existing products, that's not the point...the point is doing it yourself, because you can.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Aleks_T said:


> If I cared about it being complicated, I wouldn't have done it now would I? This is a fun project, made because I enjoy doing it..not because I care if it's complicated or not. And yes, I'm well aware of the existing products, that's not the point...the point is doing it yourself, because you can.


I like that attitude.... my wife complains that I do things for the very same reason! I'm thinking specifically of an Arduino project I did that had an Pt100 temp sensor, an SSR and an OLED screen - and the screen showed the temperature. It took me a few days to complete, and on showing the wife she wandered off and came back with a £5 digital thermometer.

Anyway, keep going...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MrShades said:


> I like that attitude.... my wife complains that I do things for the very same reason! I'm thinking specifically of an Arduino project I did that had an Pt100 temp sensor, an SSR and an OLED screen - and the screen showed the temperature. It took me a few days to complete, and on showing the wife she wandered off and came back with a £5 digital thermometer.
> 
> Anyway, keep going...




women love a point,

us men love a pint.


----------



## Aleks_T (Jan 3, 2019)

...or two, or three....


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

Seeing this looks great, and I've seen the ready made shot timers before.

I was wondering if anybody could point me in the direction of a battery powered timer with a hall sensor, please? I have found count up/down displays with a sensor that are battery powered but not a timer. All the timers and sensors I have found need wiring in, I'm sure it wouldn't be the hardest thing to do, but battery power and no faffing with the electrics is a lot more appealing. I also don't need any additional functionality, just the time the shot takes.

Cheers

Patrick


----------



## Aleks_T (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm planning on making it battery powered


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

terio said:


> Seeing this looks great, and I've seen the ready made shot timers before.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody could point me in the direction of a battery powered timer with a hall sensor, please? I have found count up/down displays with a sensor that are battery powered but not a timer. All the timers and sensors I have found need wiring in, I'm sure it wouldn't be the hardest thing to do, but battery power and no faffing with the electrics is a lot more appealing. I also don't need any additional functionality, just the time the shot takes.
> 
> ...


read my post from above. Think this may be what you are after


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There is lots about on the web concerning coffee and arduino. Grinders too I believe. Here's some for instance

https://playground.arduino.cc/Main/CoffeeTronics

Some that are about turn into money making projects. Personally as I have often been a professional hack I doubt if I would start anything from scratch when some parts of the code are freely available.







I've written far too much of the stuff to want to do any more but sometimes when something wont do what I want I am sorely tempted.

John

-


----------

